# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Compenso cancelliere e ritenuta d'acconto

## nic

La ritenuta da applicarsi sul compenso dovuto al cancelliere per la redazione dell'inventario si riferisce al lavoro svolto in straordinario dal cancelliere in qualità di dipendente (assimilabile al reddito da lavoro dipendente), quindi deve essere versata con il codice tributo 1004??? In questo caso la certificazione da effettuarsi è il CUD e  la ritenuta effettuata va inserita nel 770 insieme al compenso nel quadro relativo ai lavoratori dipendenti??? Chiedo questo poichè la prassi è quella di versare la ritenuta di acconto su questi compensi con il codice 1040 quale compenso occasionale, ma non sono molto convinta. Grazie.

----------


## coccinella

Ciao,
in merito all'argomento che hai posto, mi trovo anch'io con gli stessi dubbi e perplessità.
Come hai risolto?
Io resto dell'idea che tale compenso va trattato come reddito assimilabile a quello di lavoro dipendente e quindi ritenuta con codice 1004, Cud (?), modello 770.
Mi resta da comprendere meglio quale aliquota applicare ed il relativo calcolo...
Considerare tale compenso, quale prestazione occasionale semplificherebbe tanto, ma ho rinvenuto persino una circolare del Ministero di Giustizia del 14/05/2007, secondo la quale "_al compenso del cancelliere per la redazione dell'inventario va applicata la ritenuta d'acconto, riconducendo tale compenso nella fattispecie dei redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente_". Parla però di ritenuta d'acconto e qui non mi trovo, in quanto ritenuta d'acconto = 20%, mentre alla ritenuta sui redditi assimilati a quelli di lav. dip. non si dovrebbe applicare quella alla fonte? Che dici ne verremo a capo ???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## f.p

> Io resto dell'idea che tale compenso va trattato come reddito assimilabile a quello di lavoro dipendente e quindi ritenuta con codice 1004, Cud (?), modello 770.
> Mi resta da comprendere meglio quale aliquota applicare ed il relativo calcolo...
> Considerare tale compenso, quale prestazione occasionale semplificherebbe tanto, ma ho rinvenuto persino una circolare del Ministero di Giustizia del 14/05/2007, secondo la quale "_al compenso del cancelliere per la redazione dell'inventario va applicata la ritenuta d'acconto, riconducendo tale compenso nella fattispecie dei redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente_".

  Ciao, 
magari puoi allegare qui la circolare del Ministero e poi ne discutiamo un pò!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## coccinella

> Ciao, 
> magari puoi allegare qui la circolare del Ministero e poi ne discutiamo un pò!!

  Non posso renderla pubblica. E' un documento "interno", ad uso e consumo dei dirigenti.

----------


## ranieri.villi

Sulla questione, visto che Ministero ed Agenzia non si sono mai degnati di chiarire il da farsi, ne abbiamo parlato con più professionisti sperti nel settore, arrivando ad una soluzione condivisa, la seguente: 
Il compenso del cancelliere per le operazioni di inventario rientra nella previsione dell'art. 50 (ex 47), I comma, lettera b, TUIR, che lo indica come reddito assimilato a quelli di lavoro dipendente.
L'ex 47 Tuir, per la disciplina dello stesso, rimanda all'art 24 del DPR 600/73, che dice:
"'I soggetti indicati nel comma 1 dell'art. 23 che corrispondono redditi di cui all'art. 47, comma 1, del TUIR ... devono operare ... una ritenuta a titolo di acconto. ... Si applicano, in quanto compatibili, tutte le disposizioni dell'art. 23 e, in particolare, i commi 2, 3 e 4 .'' 
Visto che gli altri commi dell'art 24 disciplinano fattispecie non applicabili al compenso percepito dal cancelliere si usa l'art 23 e di conseguenza La ritenuta IRPEF dovra' essere versata con il codice 1004, fatto il CUD al cancelliere ed andrà fatto il modello 770.
La percentuale di ritenutà sarà decisa dal cancelliere, in base allo scaglione presunto. In ogni caso se questa poi si dovesse rivelare non corretta starà al suo Consulente calcolargli il conguaglio.
Non dovranno essere effettuate le ritenute per addizionale regionale e comunale (non chiedetemi il motivo specifico su questo caso, ma seguo le soluzioni date da persone più esperte di me). 
Tale modalità esecutiva è stata indicata anche in una circolare della Sezione Fallimentare del Tribunale di Treviso, del 14/9/2011, nel quale si ribadisce quanto espresso sopra. 
Da un punto di vista pratico, almeno su Firenze, sfruttando la poca chiarezza della norma e la mancanza di indicazioni precise, i curatori tendono a farsi fare una ricevuta di prestazione occasionale (cosa particolare, essendo quel mestiere tutt'altro che occasionale), versando la ritenuta al 20% col codice 1040. Secondo me non è corretto, ma visto che nessuno gli rompe le scatole capisco la voglia di togliersi dai piedi la rogna. 
Spero di essere stato chiaro nell'esposizione e di aver chiarito i dubbi di chi, come me, si è scontrato contro questo problema

----------

